# Hand Fed My baby P's today



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah! Held a piece of beef heart at the surface today, my smallest P was the first to come and get it. It took them about 1 min to get up the nerve to come near my hand. Iwas suprised because it was the second feeding of the day so they wer't exactly starving. It rocked!
















I'll try to get a pic of it next time.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

That sounds badass. Mine almost eat out of my hands but not yet. 
how big are they???


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i stick my hand into the tank and my p eats out of my fingers. I feed it worms.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's cool! Mine will be doing it shortly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sounds great


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think I'll try it out too with my 3" baby super reds


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Im personally scared to stick my hands in my tank







since i got bitten by one a while back while re-arranging the plants in there. The little bastards just stare at me all the time i think they wanna eat me j/k


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

it's cool isn't it .... great party trick when people come round


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i hand feed my koi, thats it. Im not putting my fingers anywere near a bunch of blood thirsty razor sharp teeth. LOL


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It's ace to see and do but the last time i did it 1 of my red lunched, broke the surface of the water and caught my finger nail. That was the last time i tried that. I would never try that with adult p's.


----------

